# How hard to find a Nursing job



## redhawk1974 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, I was wondering how hard would it be for an American to move and find a job? I am a registered nurse. Also what areas would be best to find a job if possible? I would prefer cities with a population of 100,000 people or less. I am just not a fan of bigger cities.
Also how hard would it be for my wife to find a job. She is a pre-school special needs teacher with a Masters degree and here she is qualified to work with kids from birth to age 7. 
Thanks for any information you can provide it is really appreciated.


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

redhawk1974 said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering how hard would it be for an American to move and find a job? I am a registered nurse. Also what areas would be best to find a job if possible? I would prefer cities with a population of 100,000 people or less. I am just not a fan of bigger cities.
> Also how hard would it be for my wife to find a job. She is a pre-school special needs teacher with a Masters degree and here she is qualified to work with kids from birth to age 7.
> Thanks for any information you can provide it is really appreciated.


You would have to register as a nurse first. See this link for more details of the requirements https://www.ahpra.gov.au

Look for jobs on state health websites such as NSW Health, Qld health etc. Also Ramsay Health is a big private provider. That will give you an idea of what's available.

Special needs teaching jobs again check state government job sites to look for suitable job vacancies. Not sure if you need to be registered as a teacher or not.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

*Easy*

EASY AS Especially in WA, we just had an opening of a new hospital "Fiona Stanley Hospital" and they are dramatically understaffed.


----------



## mikerobert (Apr 3, 2015)

Although there is a shortage of nurses, it is increasingly hard for new nurses to get jobs. The field of nursing is rewarding and lucrative, especially to nurses with specialties, but how can a new nurse break into a field that seems impossible to get into? Why is it so hard to get into even during a shortage? Below are some of the causes and some tips on how to put your best foot forward.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Because many don't understand how to complete and apply for employment with Australian standards I believe, and if you need assistance with that I would be happy to assist.


----------



## Hotrod (Apr 7, 2015)

We are starved for quality doctors and nurses 
best book your ticket and git on over


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> We are starved for quality doctors and nurses
> best book your ticket and git on over


If it was as easy as that!


----------

